# Question for you Lake Livingston locals



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm starting to frequent Lake Livingston more and going down to the bay house less, mostly due to the excessive crowds. I have a camper and usually stay at one of the parks for a long weekend etc. I have been thinking about possibly buying a lot that I can leave the camper and boat at, possibly build an awning/patio etc. Does a decent "neighborhood" like this exist around the lake that has boat ramp access and reasonable land prices? thanks in advance!


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Livingston is a mixed bag of prices but you can find anything in any price range. Water front can easily run into six figures and lots in the same subdivision without water view can be a $1000 - $2000. Reach out to Kickapoo Duke on here and he can help you. He is with ReMax in Onalaska.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

About the only place I know to leave a RV year round after you buy lot is holiday village. Which is a nice spot they have a lot of things going on. But Kickapoo Duke can take care of you. 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you for the info, i will send him a PM.


----------



## Kelso (May 7, 2013)

There's and RV park exactly like you describe at Pinwaugh Marina.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

GT11 said:


> Livingston is a mixed bag of prices but you can find anything in any price range. *Water front can easily run into six figures and lots in the same subdivision without water view can be a $1000 - $2000.* Reach out to Kickapoo Duke on here and he can help you. He is with ReMax in Onalaska.


I just did a search on Appraisal District website to show how true the above is. This is not my place, but on the same road, I know the owner well. His waterfront lot only not improvements shows $140,000. value. He bought up several lots on the opposite side of the road just so they wouldn't get built on. The opposite side lots are valued at $4,500. each.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I just did a search on Appraisal District website to show how true the above is. This is not my place, but on the same road, I know the owner well. His waterfront lot only not improvements shows $140,000. value. He bought up several lots on the opposite side of the road just so they wouldn't get built on. The opposite side lots are valued at $4,500. each.


And the county and Onalaska school taxes are some of the highest in the state.
My suggestion is to rent a pad in a RV park on a 6 month or year basis.
Try the RV thing before you bite off more that you can chew.
I have know hundreds including myself that thought living right there on the lake was heaven. Well it can be. Some folks have be doing it for years but most find the new wears off pretty quick. Buy a good quality RV so you have a chance to get 80% of your money back after a year.


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for yâ€™alls Input. I did notice just looking around on HAR the crazy price swing differences between a land lot and a lake front lot. I already own a travel trailer so was just looking for a lot to park it on vs having to book spots at random at RV parks, plus was thinking it would double as storage. I did not think about the six month lease option, Iâ€™ll check into that also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Another possibility... we have several hunt clubs that provide RV hookups.
Buy an annual hunt membership ... keep your boat at hunting lease. You will have venison and fish thereafter.
If you have a lot with water access... the taxing authority has a very special assessment for you.

One of our hunters moved his RV to the park there at 190 and Kickapoo bridge (SW of bridge).
I think it was like $550/ mo.


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

fy0834 said:


> Another possibility... we have several hunt clubs that provide RV hookups.
> Buy an annual hunt membership ... keep your boat at hunting lease. You will have venison and fish thereafter.
> If you have a lot with water access... the taxing authority has a very special assessment for you.
> 
> ...


A hunt club is not a bad idea either. Do you mean having a lot in a water front community could cost that much per month on taxes just for having an RV thatâ€™s on a dry lot?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

SeaIsleDweller said:


> A hunt club is not a bad idea either. Do you mean having a lot in a water front community could cost that much per month on taxes just for having an RV thatâ€™s on a dry lot?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most subdivisions wont allow permanent RV's. I live in Twin Harbors and they don't. There are a lot of vacant lots in here . But--Section One is mostly mobile homes so that may be a possibility--and we do have a boat ramp... Twin Harbors is off FM 3186 in Onalaska. Might ask Duke about this.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

On the water or subdivision for an RV will not happen I'm sure unless its in the back of a creek somewhere. You are probably better off storing your RV up at the lake somewhere and using parks Or find a lot within a mile of the lake that will allow an RV. The Duke will have all the answers for you


----------



## Kelso (May 7, 2013)

Did you check into Pinwaugh Marina and Resort? It is what you’ve described as seeking.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Kelso said:


> Did you check into Pinwaugh Marina and Resort? It is what youâ€™ve described as seeking.


 Not trying to be too critical, but the spelling is Penwaugh if he tries to find on the net or a map.

And I must add .... "It's a beautiful day on the lake today, Bob."


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you, I will check into Penwaugh Marina.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

No... that $550 I quoted above was rental for an established rv rental park.


----------



## Kelso (May 7, 2013)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Not trying to be too critical, but the spelling is Penwaugh if he tries to find on the net or a map.
> 
> And I must add .... "It's a beautiful day on the lake today, Bob."


My lake house is in Pinwah Pines Estates so I did not even notice that it was spelled differently with an "e", heck, I was doing good just to add the "u" and "g" to Pinwaugh. With that being said, I'll likely always spell it wrong due to that. LOL.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Kelso said:


> My lake house is in Pinwah Pines Estates so I did not even notice that it was spelled differently with an "e", heck, I was doing good just to add the "u" and "g" to Pinwaugh. With that being said, I'll likely always spell it wrong due to that. LOL.


Interesting! I have heard of your subdivision for years, and know it is physically close. I definitely would have misspelled yours. :headknock

There are houses on some steep slopes in your subdivision I believe, a heck of a lot of elevation change in a short distance.


----------



## Kelso (May 7, 2013)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Interesting! I have heard of your subdivision for years, and know it is physically close. I definitely would have misspelled yours. :headknock
> 
> There are houses on some steep slopes in your subdivision I believe, a heck of a lot of elevation change in a short distance.


Yep, they call it the Hill Country of Lake Livingston.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Sunbeam said:


> And the county and Onalaska school taxes are some of the highest in the state.
> My suggestion is to rent a pad in a RV park on a 6 month or year basis.
> Try the RV thing before you bite off more that you can chew.
> I have know hundreds including myself that thought living right there on the lake was heaven. Well it can be. Some folks have be doing it for years but most find the new wears off pretty quick. Buy a good quality RV so you have a chance to get 80% of your money back after a year.


Sounds like good advice and the RV park probably has less Stealing!


----------

